# what exactly is eq?



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently won the IEA championships and i have great eq (not trying to to brag) I was wondering exactly what eq classes mean. What is the judge looking for? I am going to the Northampton Hunter Jumper show and am planning on doing jumpers with my mare (we event) and my mom was thinking that i should find another couple of classes to do and i was thinking that i should do some eq classes but i'm not sure if my horse is right for them.


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

EQ is basicly your own riding form. The judge is judging you and not nessisarily your horse. Its pretty simple, sorry that wasn't very in-depth im not the best at explaning!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Eq is equitation. They judge your position and how well you ride the horse. If you just won IEA, shouldn't you already have competed in eq classes?


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Eq is different than IEA I guess idk I just didn't know what the judge was looking for in an eq class
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

National or Zone IEA championship? An equitation class is pretty much what you were doing in the IEA except you are on your own horse and the competiton is going to be a little different, especially if you are doing a bigger eq class.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

National champ
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I know the girl who won IEA Nationals...I used to ride with her.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

What division?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Oh sorry I thought I put it in there. Varsity Open.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh cool congrats to her!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

As the other folks have said an eq or equitation class judges how well you ride the horse. To go into a little bit more depth, the judge will be looking at your position: is your weight sunk down into your heels, is there a straight line from your shoulder to hip to heel etc. They aren't supposed to take your horse's performance into account, which can be good if you have a horse who isn't a brilliant mover. That being said, it's always easier to look good on a horse that's responsive and comfortable to ride. And you should also note that wrong leads and breaking will still get you docked major points. More often than not the judge will have you work without stirrups (usually trotting sometimes cantering), so be sure to practice riding without them at home if you aren't already. 

I hope that helps a little. I'm sure I left some stuff out, but in general that's they way it goes.


If someone could remind me, do they do pattern work in equitation classes? I haven't shown in one since my 4-H days XP I've gotten too used to western horsemanship where a pattern is pretty much a given.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Ink said:


> As the other folks have said an eq or equitation class judges how well you ride the horse. To go into a little bit more depth, the judge will be looking at your position: is your weight sunk down into your heels, is there a straight line from your shoulder to hip to heel etc. They aren't supposed to take your horse's performance into account, which can be good if you have a horse who isn't a brilliant mover. That being said, it's always easier to look good on a horse that's responsive and comfortable to ride. And you should also note that wrong leads and breaking will still get you docked major points. More often than not the judge will have you work without stirrups (usually trotting sometimes cantering), so be sure to practice riding without them at home if you aren't already.
> 
> I hope that helps a little. I'm sure I left some stuff out, but in general that's they way it goes.
> 
> If someone could remind me, do they do pattern work in equitation classes? I haven't shown in one since my 4-H days XP I've gotten too used to western horsemanship where a pattern is pretty much a given.


Equitation in the Hunter/Jumper world (as apposed to what they do at 4H and APHA/AQHA type shows etc.) dont really do patterns. They will Jump and test on the flat using USEF tests from the rulebook.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What division were you competing in?


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Future intermediate(sp?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

